# Fromm Gold vs. Four Star vs. Classic



## Jacksons Mom

Anyone fed the other Fromm's besides the Four Star line? 

I am placing another order for my dads dogs on Chewy.com and was going to get some Fromm for them, since his dogs seem to do pretty well on almost everything (no allergies, or ever any reactions, and what not) and I love Fromm and totally trust them. 

I was going to get the Fromm Classics Mature since one dog majorly needs to lose weight and my stepmom and dad can't seem to grasp just feeding LESS food. Mature Adult dog food - Fromm Family Foods It's a GREAT price ... $18.99 for 15lbs. My dad definitely wants the best for them but also the cheapest, this could be a winner. It's even cheaper than the Earthborn we fed them last. 

But Jackson has been doing well on Fromm, it took a little longer transition than most foods, but now he's doing very well. We did a bag of Four Star Beef Fritta (which never gave him hard enough poo, IMO), then Game Bird, now we're on the grain inclusive Chicken a la Veg. So I was having a looksy at some of their Gold lines for Jackson.

Any experience with the Gold line? Some of them look a little better than Four Star, actually. Another dumb question - do the 6lb bags have a seal like the Four Star line or no?


----------



## shellbeme

I only have experience with the puppy formula and nothing but good things to say about it. Right now we feed the four star formula's too and if I had to spend a little less, I would go with gold and not feel very guilty about it. The ingredients look excellent to me. If I had to spend a little less than that because of a bad month I would go with classics. DH and I went shopping at pet stores today, we looked at different foods which I would consider comparable to Fromm-and they were more expensive, and yet, not better quality *shrug*. Fromm is just right for us, it's the right price, the right ingredients, the right location-friendly customer service-all the same reasons you love it.

For kibble, they are still my first choice, even in their less expensive options


----------



## Jacksons Mom

shellbeme said:


> I only have experience with the puppy formula and nothing but good things to say about it. Right now we feed the four star formula's too and if I had to spend a little less, I would go with gold and not feel very guilty about it. The ingredients look excellent to me. If I had to spend a little less than that because of a bad month I would go with classics. DH and I went shopping at pet stores today, we looked at different foods which I would consider comparable to Fromm-and they were more expensive, and yet, not better quality *shrug*. Fromm is just right for us, it's the right price, the right ingredients, the right location-friendly customer service-all the same reasons you love it.
> 
> For kibble, they are still my first choice, even in their less expensive options


Good to know! I was actually even looking at the LB Puppy Gold Formula for Jackson, because I like the protein/fat percentages better.

Any idea on kibble size for large breed or large breed puppy?


----------



## meggels

I fed Abbie the regular puppy and she did great on it. This was like a month or two ago lol.


----------



## riddick4811

I fed a foster dog the Fromm Classic Adult and they did really well on it. I would not feed to a very active dog, but easy keeper or dog that could stand to loose weight, should do fine on it. My other dogs all loved the food too, it smells like cheese! I would give them a little bit just to appease them!


----------



## shellbeme

It has been a while, I know the kibble from the pink bag (that's the one we got) was not too large, I was feeding a maltese, I would say it's probably about the same as the acana singles line kibble that I tried, about that size..but again it's been a while.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

riddick4811 said:


> I fed a foster dog the Fromm Classic Adult and they did really well on it. I would not feed to a very active dog, but easy keeper or dog that could stand to loose weight, should do fine on it. My other dogs all loved the food too, it smells like cheese! I would give them a little bit just to appease them!


Great! Sounds perfect for my dads dogs. They don't do much except run around the back yard a few times and their Dachshund/Spaniel mix, Buddy, desperately needs to lose weight. He's 22lbs and should probably be 13-14lbs. I'm going to get the Classic for them.

I'm debating on whether to stick with Four Star line for Jackson or not. He has yet to try the Salmon a la Veg - I'm just curious how fishy smelling it is? I can't stand overly fish smelling foods!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

shellbeme said:


> It has been a while, I know the kibble from the pink bag (that's the one we got) was not too large, I was feeding a maltese, I would say it's probably about the same as the acana singles line kibble that I tried, about that size..but again it's been a while.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## bobulldog8

Figured i would post this Fromm question here, i have been looking for a new food food because my dog has some pretty severe allergies. Anyway i recently found a food Fromm makes called Tunalini. It looks like a really good food. Anyway i was just wondering if anyone has tried this food and may have some reviews.


----------



## kevin bradley

bobulldog8 said:


> Figured i would post this Fromm question here, i have been looking for a new food food because my dog has some pretty severe allergies. Anyway i recently found a food Fromm makes called Tunalini. It looks like a really good food. Anyway i was just wondering if anyone has tried this food and may have some reviews.


Its the fish formula in their 4star line. 

Doubt you'll hear much negative about it. 

I like Fromm. But there does seem to be a considerable jump from their Gold/Classic lines(around $1/lbs) to their 4star and Grain Free lines($2+/lbs)...

But nonetheless, I like the company. No recalls ever. Excellent Customer Service. And I believe their foods even check out among the low ash crowd.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

My dads dogs have been eating the Fromm Classic Senior for a few weeks now and are doing seemingly well. Hopefully Mr Buddy will lose some weight. He desperately needs to!

Jackson is on his 4th bag of Fromm, now duck & sweet potato, we're a little over halfway through. He still loves it and is doing great. He's had a bit more eye goop lately, unsure if it's food related or not though.

I think our next order from Chewy is going to be for the Fromm Gold LB Puppy. I like the protein/fat ratios and low ash, etc. Even though he's clearly not a large breed puppy, LOL. I think it'll be okay.

Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Crude Protein	26% Min
Crude Fat	14% Min
Crude Fiber	3.5% Max
Moisture	10% Max
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.5% Min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	2.5% Min
Total Microorganisms	220,264 CFU/g Min


----------



## Cur

Jacksons Mom said:


> My dads dogs have been eating the Fromm Classic Senior for a few weeks now and are doing seemingly well. Hopefully Mr Buddy will lose some weight. He desperately needs to!
> 
> Jackson is on his 4th bag of Fromm, now duck & sweet potato, we're a little over halfway through. He still loves it and is doing great. He's had a bit more eye goop lately, unsure if it's food related or not though.
> 
> I think our next order from Chewy is going to be for the Fromm Gold LB Puppy. I like the protein/fat ratios and low ash, etc. Even though he's clearly not a large breed puppy, LOL. I think it'll be okay.
> 
> Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.
> 
> Crude Protein	26% Min
> Crude Fat	14% Min
> Crude Fiber	3.5% Max
> Moisture	10% Max
> Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.5% Min
> Omega 6 Fatty Acids	2.5% Min
> Total Microorganisms	220,264 CFU/g Min


We currently feed that to our 6 1/2 month old bullmastiff and he does very well on it. Very little to no eye boogers, and his coat is lush and shiny. Poops are well formed and regular. 

The kibble is pretty small so if the ingredients and %'s work for you, it's perfect size for smaller dogs!


----------



## lindseycampbell358

I just started Chief on the Adult Gold, I'm more impressed with the Gold line ingredients and percentages than the 4star line, even the grain free, honestly. And of course the much lower price is nice too.  Crossing my fingers that he does well on it!


----------



## Grey

I just did it! I spent a month analyzing what dog food to feed our foster (now resident) puppy. I was aiming for the Four Star line, but decided on Fromm's Gold Large Breed Puppy (after communicating with Fromm -- and I like that they give me actual guidelines for ideas to feed him at age/weight, it's helpful for me to feel like I'm "doing it well") for him and Fromm Adult Gold for her (she was previously on TOTW, Acana, and was just transitioning to 4 Star). With the 4 Star brand, I kept watching her look oddly at the tiny kibbles falling from her mouth. With the new puppy, she was refusing to eat due to jealousy issues, so I straight up switched her food without transitioning when I switched him over.

For a few days, it really bothered me that I wasn't feeding her "5 star" quality food. What I've come to realize is that I need to stop nit-picking EVERYTHING, because her skin hasn't been doing well on any grain-free food that I fed her. It bothered me that I was going back to a grain inclusive food, but her skin has never been less itchy than when she was on Nature's Recipe a year ago, when I didn't know much about dog food at all.

I guess I just wanted to say that I DID IT -- I bought a food that wasn't a 5 star food and I intend on feeding it for awhile.

That's all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Good for you! I'm so glad. Fromm is a great brand.

I actually decided to finally just screw it and order the Fromm Gold Adult. After concern about his eye boogers on the Fromm 4 star line, but he LOOOVEDD the food so much, and I love the company so much... so I decided to stop nitpicking every little thing (ok, for now, lol) and just letting him eat the food he enjoys. (after trying some samples from different companies/foods that he didn't like at all). We got it on Wednesday and he's actually been eating normally again, and just eating the dry by itself... I'll see if there is a difference on the Gold line vs. the Four Star as this is the first time we're trying Gold. But he had been eating Fromm 4 star since early October-ish before trying new samples recently to try and solve the eye booger problem. Maybe it's something else... and not even the food... I dunno.


----------



## Caty M

Question with the tunalini food- would mercury be a concern? I don't think people are supposed to eat it every day let alone every meal. Just a thought.


----------



## Grey

Yay! Let me know how you think it goes!


----------



## monster'sdad

Caty M said:


> Question with the tunalini food- would mercury be a concern? I don't think people are supposed to eat it every day let alone every meal. Just a thought.


There is only a trace amount of tuna in that food. Its just marketing.


----------



## meggels

Abbie did very well on the Fromm Gold. I think it's a GREAT bang for your buck food and the fact that Fromm is such a great company just makes it better.


----------

